# high build primer on old wall?



## kutsyy (Feb 12, 2011)

I am repainting kitchen. It had glued panelling on the lower 3' which I pulled off. That area I primed and skim coated/ sanded twice.

Now before I start painting I am looking at the rest of the wall. Walls were painted/wallpapered/wallpaper removed/painted before and it shows. I sanded it down but still be.

I was thinking about applying high build primer (Kilz High Build) everywhere to hide imperfections. (I don't really want to do another sanding&cleaning).

Any thoughts/experiences? I am planing to paint with BM Aura.

Thanks,

Vadim


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No form of primer or paint is going to hide the flaws, but it sure will make them stand out.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Kutsyy, it can't hurt to try. I googled Kilz High Build and it says it does what you hope to achieve. Although the best results come from spray (you can roll), one rolled coat or two may save you a lot of drywall work and give you a better surface than currently. Keep us posted with your results. 
Joe


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd maybe consider spraying just a light Orange-peel texture on a "Regularly" primed wall. I'm gettin' very good with just the spray-cans of texture!!
I've coached some customers of ours on this, and some have thanked me!

This MAY be an option if your wall-areas aren't too big.

For a higher-end look, skim the walls smooth, and, yes....sand again!
This obviously takes a practiced hand!! I'd at least get a couple estimates!

Once done though...you'll be glad!
You'll be adding $value to your home if done well, so there IS kind of a payback if ya look at the bigger picture.

Faron


----------



## kutsyy (Feb 12, 2011)

Faron79 said:


> I'd maybe consider spraying just a light Orange-peel texture on a "Regularly" primed wall. I'm gettin' very good with just the spray-cans of texture!!


I want smooth walls...


Faron79 said:


> For a higher-end look, skim the walls smooth, and, yes....sand again!
> This obviously takes a practiced hand!! I'd at least get a couple estimates!
> 
> Once done though...you'll be glad!
> ...


The bigger picture involves complete kitchen remodeling in a few years...

I am thinking about simply putting 2 coats of paint (and hope that BM Aura will do it magic), I'll paint only in a few areas.

Thanks,


----------



## kutsyy (Feb 12, 2011)

I ended up to skim coat the wall. Looks very good.

Thanks everyone.

Vadim


----------

